# pigeons



## pigfid (Feb 17, 2004)

I just lost my pair of pigeons to a hawk. (if you want to read about it please go to general disscusion and click on pigeons killed) I was wondering if anyone in Waterford, MI or close to there would like to give me a pair of homers. 

[This message has been edited by pigfid (edited February 17, 2004).]


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how you feel, last year I lost 4 pigeons to hawks, two of them little babies.
I wish I lived closer, I could give you a couple of sweet birds.
Reti 

------------------


----------

